# Official Bulls @ Heat. Wednesday January 7, 2003 6:30 p.m. cst. FSChi,Sunshine, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two in a row? Or a start of another losing streak?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

My guts tell me that Miami will defeat the Bulls

Miami 88
Chicago 81

Odom 24, 13, 5


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 95
Maimi 80

Crawford 20
Hinrich 12
Curry 30


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 87
Heet 98

Odom destroys us


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Bulls 87
> Heet 98
> 
> Odom destroys us


Winners on top!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 88
Heat 81

Curry 20


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls dominate heat 105 -92

JC has a hot game 33 pts


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Bulls 95
Miami 86


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Based on last nights sad excuse for a win and also how we had absolutely no answer for Odom when they played in Chicago, I've gotta go with the Heat. They're playing good, solid basketball while the Bulls still struggle to shoot at or over 40%. (It's the only thing this team does consistantly!)

Look for the Heat to employ the same type of half-court zone trap that pheonix used and then settle into a 2-3 matchup zone. We had no answer for it.

Heat 97
Bulls 85

It sure would be sweet to get a win. We'd only be three games behind the Heat but we'll be 5 games back after tomorrow. These are the games this team need to win if they even remotely consider themselves playoff contenders.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

despite our negative feel on the board right now, we are 2-1. We should be 3-0 for January. We should have never have lost to Boston.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The Heat are undermanned and are still not that good of a team -- Bulls win their second straight.

Bulls 87
Heat 76


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Bulls 83
Miami 78

Crawford continues his inconsistency by following up a crappy game with 20+. Odom is huge again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> despite our negative feel on the board right now, we are 2-1. We should be 3-0 for January. We should have never have lost to Boston.


We might have beaten boston if their starting backcourt were out for the game, or if they had just traded away their best talent for cap space and we played them while they were shorthanded.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Heat 87
Bulls 80

This Bulls team doesnt look good at all

High Scorer for the Bulls, Jamal emerges from his mini slump with 22. High Scorer for the game, Caron Butler with 24,


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Heat 95
Bulls 82


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I have to agree that their biggest threat happens to play at our weakest position. No answer for Odom.

Heat 95
Bulls 87


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

With Wade on the bench I dont see us pickin up the W!!!:no:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 387
Heat 82


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Heat 85.
Bulls 75.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Heat -- 110
The Bull -- 70


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Bulls will win....after their last game vs. the heat (which they SHOULD have won) the bulls will redeem themselves with a 10 pt victory......

BaDa BOOOM bAdA BING!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This is a tough one. However, I can't go with the Bulls as bad as they looked last night. The thing is, JC is due for a big game and I wouldn't be surprised if Curry has a big night. Also, the Heat don't have Wade...Still, I have to say Heat 90 Bullsssss 84.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Bulls 88
Heat 80


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Heat 87
Bulls 83


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

heat 93
bulls 88


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls 96
Heat 92

Rafer Alston will give our guys problems on both ends, but in the end, we'll be able to hold back guys like Caron and EJ to grab the win. JYD, AD, and Curry have big nights. Crawford has an average night. 

Odom blows up but to no avail.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Heat 105
Bulls 79

KH 25,11
JYD 11,13
JC 5,5


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Odom goes off on JYD..

Heat 95
Bulls 83


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Heat 82
Bulls 80


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls: 90
Heat: 86

JC high scorer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 93
Heat: 86

Finally win a game (Oh wait we beat Phoenix, lol)


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 80
Heat 77


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 80
Heat 77


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Bulls 93
Heat 88

Hinrich will destroy Heat with 23,4,11


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Another ugly win for the Bulls; how ugly?


Bulls 91.5
Heat 88

That's right, the shooting is so bad that they start giving half points to the teams for hitting the rim.

This will be an offensive battle ---> It'll be offensive how this many professional players can't hit an open shot or play an ounce of defense. 

Skiles begs the refs to kick him out and he takes Pippen with him so they can go throw back a few to forget about it.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 88
Heat 86

Kirk 17


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 97

Heat 91


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls 94
Heat 87



:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> We might have beaten boston if their starting backcourt were out for the game, or if they had just traded away their best talent for cap space and we played them while they were shorthanded.


Or if we had not shot 24% in the second half of the Boston game.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Heat Win

Heat 95
Bulls 80


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami 14-20 10-6 at home. last ten games 5-5. Wade is hurt, I wonder what their record is with him hurt?
Shoot 41% allow 44%, 33% in threes, allow, 37%. 42 rebounds allow 41.6 only 17.4 assists!! 14.6 t/o 85.6 pts a game. Allow 90.1. 

Eddie Jones 40%.18.2 pts 33% in threes. 3.8 rebounds. 2.7 assists. 1.09 steals. 1.64 t/o
Lamar Odom 41% 29% in threes. 9 rebounds. 3.9 assists 1 steal. 3.42 t/o 
*Wade is out. they will be missing their 16.2 pts a game with him gone. They lost to indy by 22 pts at home without Wade.*


Bulls 11-23. 5-11 on the road. 4-6 last ten games. 
last 18 games: 39.13% 29.32% in threes. 45.6 rebounds. Allow 44.2 22.5 assists. 13.8 t/o 9.67 steals. 88.1 pts a game. Allow 89.83. 

Crawford 19pts a game. 38.84%, 27.58% in threes. 3.8 rebounds. 6.1 assists. 2.5 t/o 2.1 steals. 

Curry 12.9pts a game. 52.1% 6.6 rebounds. 2 t/o 

Hinrich. 12.44pts a game 39.89% 31.37% in threes. 4.1 rebounds. 6.56 assists. 3.27t/o 1.8 steals. 

Gill 10pts 35.68%, 22.22%in threes. 4 rebounds. 1.6 assists. 1.66t/o 1.11 steals. 


Tonights game is a hard to figure out! they shoot just as bad as we doalmost) They average just barely 85 pts a game. Their defense is about the same as ours. They are 10-6 at home. I could not find the 4 games Wade was out of when they played. I found 3. Their only win of the three was vs. Orlando. They scored 112 pts against them. They lost big to NY and Indy. 

Bulls win, this game 90-80.

Why? We lost to Cleveland at home and went to Cleveland and beat them. Skiles will have the team ready to play. Crawford will score.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 86
Heat 85

Hinrich is leading Bulls scorer with 21.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I really think the Bulls will win this game. I have a feeling Crawford will come out with a vengance. 

But, the Bulls are 0-6 at AAA and I don't think it would be a good bet that the Bulls will buck that trend tonight. Plus Odom gives the Bulls fits, they simply have noone capable of guarding him period. 

So, for the ribs, I am going with my head in this one:

Miami 90
Bulls 88


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I have a hard time picking against any team with Ronald Dupree on it, but I'm going to have to go with the Heat in this one...

Heat - 88
Bulls - 81

Gill scores 19.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I really think the Bulls will win this game. I have a feeling Crawford will come out with a vengance.
> 
> But, the Bulls are 0-6 at AAA and I don't think it would be a good bet that the Bulls will buck that trend tonight. Plus Odom gives the Bulls fits, they simply have noone capable of guarding him period.
> ...


Ace, I'll be there so they'll win it for me...

Jamal has a HUGE game...

Dupree dunks on someone...

we win...

Bulls 97
Heat 89


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Ace, I'll be there so they'll win it for me...
> ...


I hope so! If you can cheer em to victory we may have to take up a collection and start sending you to all of their games! lol!


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

bulls 82
heat 91

still hoping I'm wrong :grinning:


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls 94 Heat 88

Jamal: good for 22-5-5, Kirk: 18-4-8

This is the our team goes: if our guards have a good shooting night, we have a chance; if they stink up the gym and clank 'em off the iron, we can't score.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

If Curry scores 15+, Bulls win. If not, Heat take the "W".


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Jamal is due for a hot night. He'll shoot over 45% and score over 20 pts. DuPree will be a revelation, but a dispute will erupt over whether he's better suited to playing the SF or SG.

Bulls 89
Heat 86


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think they'll win so I'll predict a loss.

97-92


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls 90
Heat 88


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BUlls 108
Heat 76


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 94, Heat 88


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Heat 91
Bulls 85

Hinrich 23


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is Eddy Curry's game. The heat have no answer for him.

Bulls 94
Heat 89

Curry 28

As a sidenote. I'm hesistant to predict a monster curry game, because it seems we get blown out of a lot of games when I do.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

:sour: :uhoh: 

I SOOO want to change my prediction. I'm SOOO torn. I have a gut feeling the Bulls will win but the evidence doesn't support that so I will stay with my original prediction. I still have a feeling that chicago cow may get by genuine article and myself tonight.

I want those ribs!!!!


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Heat-95
Bulls-84

Odom 24 8 6
Jones 20 3 5
Grant 16 10 3


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> BUlls 108
> Heat 76


There is no way the Heat are going to get blown out by 25 points maybe the Bulls might but not the Heat the Bulls are just lucky we don't have wade 2night cause if we do the game would probably be over by the mid of the 2nd quarter and I don't think the Bulls have a chance to compete against a team like us.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Heat 91 
Bulls 82 

JC with another poor game, 3-13 1-7 in three's 
Kirk struggles with 6 to's 
Overall nobody does anything well, we only stay close cause Wade is out. 


High Scorer is Odom with 22


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So far it's looking like KH

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71319&forumid=27


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GEFBOGIE #17</b>!
> 
> 
> There is no way the Heat are going to get blown out by 25 points maybe the Bulls might but not the Heat the Bulls are just lucky we don't have wade 2night cause if we do the game would probably be over by the mid of the 2nd quarter and I don't think the Bulls have a chance to compete against a team like us.



relax you act like the heat are dominating the league and are unstopable. Youre under 0.500 also. your team sucks as much as ours.



i predict then that the score will be Bulls 96
heat 76


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls win 

96-88


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Heat 92
Bulls 85


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls come out in the Black jerseys, and WHITE SHOES...whens the last time the Bulls wore white shoes on the road.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4-2 Miami early on


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal's shot isn't falling early, he should make an effort to get to the rim on the next play.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of the black jerseys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I'm not a big fan of the black jerseys.


Me either.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Jamal's shot isn't falling early, he should make an effort to get to the rim on the next play.


:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T/O bulls 6:27 13-6 Miami.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I might be over reacting early but still I don't think the Heat would lose by 20


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow with that 3 pointer Rafer passes Houston on the season for 22nd most 3 pointers made, thank the Heat announcers for that stat.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls shooting 29%, Heat shooting 63%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have three turnovers already. Not good!! 

29%, not good!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GEFBOGIE #17</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay I might be over reacting early but still I don't think the Heat would lose by 20


I agree with you.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis has 6 of our 8 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford and Davis two fouls each. 

Heat getting good balance from starting five! 

Odom starting to take over.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree in already.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Dupree is in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big shot by Hinrich. 

18-10 Miami.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Rafer is fun to watch dribble the ball, he has handles.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duprees first shot is an air ball.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Rafer is one of the few And1 guys who can actually ball in the NBA instead of whining about how they should be in the NBA, even though they have no clue how to play team ball or defense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Aww the kid makes a shot!! 19-12.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Caron does look a lot more explosive and confident than he did last time we played.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Ronald Dupree the 2nd coming of Flip Murray ?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

all jumpshots. Nothing going to the basket and Eddy Curry standing around setting screens. Not good.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Caron is a better player than he's shown thus far this year (injury), but he's nowhere near the level of Paul Pierce, as some had labeled him as the "next" version of (largely due to draft number and physique).


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Caron does look a lot more explosive and confident than he did last time we played.


Its easy to look lively around corpses


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Rafer is one of the few And1 guys who can actually ball in the NBA instead of whining about how they should be in the NBA, even though they have no clue how to play team ball or defense.


Yep, all the and1 guys always say in interviews, 'i just need a chance to play in the league.' most of them wouldn't have the substance, i bet. no reason why one or two of them couldn't succeed. good for rafer.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice to see Dupree hit that second shot. I wonder how many rooks air that first NBA shot? 

Eddie and Dupree on the same court should lead to some running, now they got to board and outlet pass.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice hustle by Dupree. 19-14 Heat.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Never mind.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Caron is a better player than he's shown thus far this year (injury), but he's nowhere near the level of Paul Pierce, as some had labeled him as the "next" version of (largely due to draft number and physique).


Wasn't there another "next Paul Pierce" in the last draft as well

Probably will be this year too 

And the year after


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

that was a bs charge call.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, all the and1 guys always say in interviews, 'i just need a chance to play in the league.' most of them wouldn't have the substance, i bet. no reason why one or two of them couldn't succeed. good for rafer.


Oh they'd have the substances 

A lot of the time that's a big part of the problem


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Technical on Skiles!! 

Funk said he never said anything just strolled down the line.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I like Skiles coaching style, even his timing on his T's.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The refs are crap. BS charge call on curry. Late whistle on Alston's jumper. blah.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Professor is fun to watch, and he can definitely streetball, but he barely got any PT on a DIII team up in New England somewhere before he quit that team and joined And1.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Technical on Skiles!!
> 
> Funk said he never said anything just strolled down the line.


With his dax down though as he threw the ref a moon !


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

FT's

Miami: 9
Chicago: 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree scores again. HMMMMM 25-20 Miami lead.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Odom's probably got the refs hooked up after the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> With his dax down though as he threw the ref a moon !


In that case, good for him!! :laugh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Caron is a better player than he's shown thus far this year (injury), but he's nowhere near the level of Paul Pierce, as some had labeled him as the "next" version of (largely due to draft number and physique).


Yes, but Paul Pierce wasn't "Paul Pierce" until about year 3.

Whoa, Jordan -- I mean Dupree is lighting it up.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dupree: 5 minutes, 2-3 FGs, 4 points, 1 board, 1 assist, 0 turnovers, 2 fouls.

Not bad.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

".....what's that T for?" could be read from Scott's lips going into the commercial. 

The Bulls spacing tonight has been poor. I would like to see JYD in there instead of Blount and get this team running.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Ronnie DuPree may prove our best free agent pick up since... Kendall Gill


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

What was that round, orange thing that Dupree went to??? Oh yea! The RIM!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis 6, Dupree, Curry 4. Bulls warmed up to finish at 47%. Dupree brought energy and some scoring into the game and the team picked up a little. 

Miami 53%, Odom 7 pts.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The Professor is fun to watch, and he can definitely streetball, but he barely got any PT on a DIII team up in New England somewhere before he quit that team and joined And1.


Excuse my ignorance, but who's The Professor?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, but Paul Pierce wasn't "Paul Pierce" until about year 3.


True, but in year two Pierce averaged 20, 5 and 3 to go along with 2 steals per game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Odom for three. 28-20. He has 10 now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree has 6 pts!! Ties Davis for team leader.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but who's The Professor?


The guy that was poking the Nanny

Had a couple of kids called Butch and Howell


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal drives and brings back the floater.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson hits jumper 28-24 Heat. 

Crawford scores on a floater! Took Wallace to school. 28-26


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but who's The Professor?


Skinny white kid with sick handles on the And1 tour, about 20 years old, looks 12. He's always on that Streetball show on ESPN. I don't watch that show very much, as I think it's pretty stupid, but it is slightly entertaining from time to time. Alston is on it once in a while (his nickname is Skip To My Lou).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree came to play!! No doubt!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Jamal drives and brings back the floater.



I hate to talk in these terms, but that floater lookede a little bit more like an "attacking the basket" floater than some of his others, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> What was that round, orange thing that Dupree went to??? Oh yea! The RIM!


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Jamal drives and brings back the floater.


Yeah [edit][ floats huh ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree 6 pts 3 rebounds 1 assist. 2-3 shooting 2-2 FTs. Rumor has it he is suppose to sell popcorn at halftime.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Dupree came to play!! No doubt!!


I want him on the allstar ballot 

This guy is 4 reel


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Dupree must not mind the floor burns. Dupree looks like he can play but can he fill Linton's role of clanking the 3's?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> What was that round, orange thing that Dupree went to??? Oh yea! The RIM!


Haha, very good point! While Johnny Kerr was crying about the amount of Free Throws the Heat were getting, I was yelling at my TV that we could get to the line if we actually attacked the rim like the Heat and every other NBA team does.
These announcers are something else. Tom Doerr's words going into the break after the 1st quarter: "Well, it could have been a lot worse!" What a dork. This is the Freaking Miami Heat, not the Lakers, Spurs or '86 Celtics! And they don't have Wade and no inside defensive presence. Yet we're still down by 5? C'mon Tom, give us an honest opinion and quit being a candy-*** for a change.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> I want him on the allstar ballot
> 
> This guy is 4 reel


He's a balla yo!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice find by Pax and Matt Lloyd (i am in a Matt Lloyd bashing mood today, I dont know why, so lets give him some props as well)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, dkg1, rlucas4257, hoops*, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, AnaMayShun, SPMJ, curry_52, Darius Miles Davis, fl_flash*, TCat99, Sigifrith, Mr. Bill, shlomo, Brian34Cook, slluB, giusd, jnrjr79, Greg Ostertag!, futuristxen, Kobe4King, bpm183, ViciousFlogging, ShakeTiller, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, infamous, SoCar Bullsfan, truebluefan*)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Nice find by Pax and Matt Lloyd (i am in a Matt Lloyd bashing mood today, I dont know why, so lets give him some props as well)


What has Matt done to you?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a balla yo!


He a'ight

Da Shiznitz


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

E-Rob has a 40" recorded vertical leap. Ronald Dupree recorded a 41.5" at the predraft camp last spring.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Skinny white kid with sick handles on the And1 tour, about 20 years old, looks 12. He's always on that Streetball show on ESPN. I don't watch that show very much, as I think it's pretty stupid, but it is slightly entertaining from time to time. Alston is on it once in a while (his nickname is Skip To My Lou).


Whatever. It is very entertaining. Not per se for the basketball. But I like all the characters and stuff. They had a marathon on the other day.

The proffessor is sick.

Not pro material. But he could play on any playground in the country.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> What has Matt done to you?


Other then lucking into my dream job, nothing


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> E-Rob has a 40" recorded vertical leap. Ronald Dupree recorded a 41.5" at the predraft camp last spring.


While ERob has a nice mid-range jumper coming off screens, I wish he would go to the basket a lot more. Especially when he is clanking shots.

Yikes, AD with the running Bob Cousy hook shot...


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Other then lucking into my dream job, nothing


Matt Lloyd is an animal sex porn star ?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Whatever. It is very entertaining. Not per se for the basketball. But I like all the characters and stuff. They had a marathon on the other day.


I think the show is 99% hype and 1% substance, pretty much like all the players. Sit there and talk all thuggish (like they don't know the cameras are on them), can't take losing one bit (they whine, complain and kick the ball into the river) and most of the characters are arrogant, egotistical morons.



> The proffessor is sick.
> 
> Not pro material. But he could play on any playground in the country.


But very few colleges.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Just wanted to chime in but I'm following on Sportsline so really what can I add?

The Bulls better win or else they'll just be mired even more deeply in their lack-of-belief-in-themselves.

shlomo


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> While ERob has a nice mid-range jumper coming off screens, I wish he would go to the basket a lot more. Especially when he is clanking shots.
> ...


thats the thing about Erob, is there a worse ballhandler in the NBA? id rather have Curry leading the fast break then him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount a 17 footer! 33-30 Miami.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Matt Lloyd is an animal sex porn star ?


:laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Matt Lloyd is an animal sex porn star ?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Do we have anybody on our squad with GONADS, who will attack the rim!!!!!!!!!!!


Corie Blount should not be taking any shots outside the paint!!!!!

AD shouldn't be taking running hook shots, especially as ugly as it looked!

ATTACK THE RIM BULLS

:devil:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Refs still suck. Bulls keeping it close.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

WE've shot more FGA than them (30 vs. 24) but they have more FTA and three pointers. Let's turn the "heat" up a notch and put these suckers away.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have cut back on our t/o. We had 4 to start the quarter. We have 4 right now. 

Both teams at 33% this quarter. Exciting basketball eh??  :sigh:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Matt Lloyd is an animal sex porn star ?


:laugh: Damn, whoever this Matt Lloyd cat is, he sure takes a lot of abuse on this site. FJ, you're in rare form tonight my friend...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

wOOt wOOt Blunt on his way to a triple double.. 4 pts, 7 boards, 3 dimes


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Do we have anybody on our squad with GONADS, who will attack the rim!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


chandler when he is in there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the show is 99% hype and 1% substance, pretty much like all the players. Sit there and talk all thuggish (like they don't know the cameras are on them), can't take losing one bit (they whine, complain and kick the ball into the river) and most of the characters are arrogant, egotistical morons.
> ...


I like to watch arrogant egotistical morons fight with other arrogant egotistical morons.

I liked Escalade, and the MC guy. They always put guys in their place on that show.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Did I just hear Tom Doerr say something about Corie Blount "putting on a show?" The TV's going in another room, thought I may have misundertood him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT Cavs ahead of Raptors. 44-42 7:43 in third


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't imagine that Skiles drew up a play for Blount to shoot a 15 footer.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> Corie Blount should not be taking any shots outside the paint!!!!!


In all fairness, the mid-range jumper is about the only good thing Corie does on offense.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: The most overrated college team in America, the Univerity of Missouri Cheatin' Tigers, are losing to Iowa State with 10 minutes to play in the first half. Early, I know, but then again, Quin Snyder has never won in Ames.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

36-36 tie, thanks to Hinrich.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kirk is playing great D tonight. That last fast break off the steal was great.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the mid-range jumper is about the only good thing Corie does on offense.


I would agree with that. His jumper has really been a pleasant surprise this year. Tie game. Kirk's beginning to play well.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That was such a sweet fast break. Hinrich showed a few skills on that fast break. I was happy Gill got the shot to fall.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 36-36 tie, thanks to Hinrich.


Hinrich takes a charge on Jones!! Way to go Kirk. 

JYD for two, Bulls lead. 38-36


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Damn, whoever this Matt Lloyd cat is, he sure takes a lot of abuse on this site. FJ, you're in rare form tonight my friend...


Rare form ?

My form is raging river which rollicks from the reservoir !!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see Jamal hit a three. 41-38.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> OT: The most overrated college team in America, the Univerity of Missouri Cheatin' Tigers, are losing to Iowa State with 10 minutes to play in the first half. Early, I know, but then again, Quin Snyder has never won in Ames.


I'm not a fan of Coach K's at all, so it would make me feel great if Quin gets his *** in hot water with the NCAA.

Long three for JC!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> In all fairness, the mid-range jumper is about the only good thing Corie does on offense.


I understand that.. but he doesn't quit while he is ahead...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT Cavs ahead of Raptors. 44-42 7:43 in third


OT: I was going to post this.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Another thing I hate about Streetball is the fact that no matter what is being said or where it is being said, it is always YELLED AND SCREAMED LOUDER THAN ****.

Settle down, dudes.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Did I just hear Tom Doerr say something about Corie Blount "putting on a show?" The TV's going in another room, thought I may have misundertood him.


When I hear the phrase "Corie Blount putting on a show" it conjures up some frightening images

And none of them are basketball related


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> OT: I was going to post this.


So sorry.  :sigh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Rare form ?
> ...


Thanks for the imagery F Jerzy now I need to do something about my raging river and take a brb..


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Rare form ?
> ...


Well I hope you keep it up. You're commentary is a hell of a lot more entertaining than this sloppy game.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Still no answer for Odom. Can't we get a scub to pop him one and set him off so they both get ejected???? This guy is killing us!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Still no answer for Odom. Can't we get a scub to pop him one and set him off so they both get ejected???? This guy is killing us!


Put some pot in the Gatorade glasses and he will sit for the rest of the game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Still no answer for Odom. Can't we get a scub to pop him one and set him off so they both get ejected???? This guy is killing us!


Blount would be the guy. He went to Cincinnati.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Another thing I hate about Streetball is the fact that no matter what is being said or where it is being said, it is always YELLED AND SCREAMED LOUDER THAN ****.
> 
> Settle down, dudes.


I would like to hear Johnny "Red" Kerr scream the play by play like that assclown does on that show. Now that would be entertaining...


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Still no answer for Odom. Can't we get a scub to pop him one and set him off so they both get ejected???? This guy is killing us!


We let Oak go two years too early


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls up by two at the half.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: Iowa St. 31, Mizzouri 23, 5 minutes left in 1st half.

Missouri sucks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls take the lead back. Gill for two. 46-44

Dupree lay up good!! 48-44!!

C Butler for two. 48-46 Bulls.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rollin down the street smoking = Blunt :laugh: 

Haha.. Go Kendall and Go Dupree


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OT: Anyone knows how to restore Internet Explorer sound? I want this thing to make a sound when I click on a link but Im not hearing **** in the last couple of hours.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

There's this Dupree guy going hard at that round orange thing again! Maybe he could show the other guys on the team how to do that!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddie's D and getting down court lead to that Dupree finish. 

...baby, baby want a gold diamond ring.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bad News for Jamal: Dupree has arrived!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 49%!! Glad to see that. 6 t/o and Five steals. 

But we have only 5 FTA!!! 

Gills 10
Davis 9
Dupree 8. 

Odom 12. 
C Butler 9 
Jones 8

Heat at 50%.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

This is not the same Butler, damn!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Does Dupree look like more of a SG or SF to you guys?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> When I hear the phrase "Corie Blount putting on a show" it conjures up some frightening images


Well, when I heard Doerr say that, my thoughts were similar to yours. For some reason I just couldn't imagine Corie doing anything on the court that resembled him "putting on a show". I pictured him up in the crowd juggling or slamming beers.

Oops, I have to go. Time for some hard hitting analysis from Damon Andrews and Norm Van Lier.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Does Dupree look like more of a SG or SF to you guys?


I see a Richard Jefferson style 3, which after all is not that much different than a 2.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Bad News for Jamal: Dupree has arrived!!!!


I know it's early but I think Fizer's few minutes will suffer even more if Dupree is for real. 

Dupree looks like a slashing 3, a poor man's ERobbery.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> This is not the same Butler, damn!


No, he looks like he still hasn't recovered his explosiveness. He also appears much slower than he was last year. 

About Dupree, he looks much more like a SF than a guard. He's doing a nice job scrapping. He has 3 offensive rebounds so far. He is also attacking that "orange thingee". Wish he had a little more range on his J.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Does Dupree look like more of a SG or SF to you guys?


I forgot what a SF was supposed to look like until I saw Melo play.
98 percent of NBA small forwards play the 3 like a 2 or a 4.

Is Dupree big enough to guard 3's? If he is then he's a 3.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

DuPree is Linton Johnson on steriods!

(Is that a good thing?)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I see a Richard Jefferson style 3, which after all is not that much different than a 2.


Except R-Jeff isn't a great shooter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I forgot what a SF was supposed to look like until I saw Melo play.
> 98 percent of NBA small forwards play the 3 like a 2 or a 4.


Excellent point.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> I know it's early but I think Fizer's few minutes will suffer even more if Dupree is for real.
> ...


you could be right! i like what I see so far. But remember, Johnson had a couple of nice games early. Then went away. Dupree is hot right now! He is continuing his shooting from Saturday night. . He has 18 of his last 24 shots counting Saturday.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: This is how bad it is in Missouri right now:
http://www.tigerboard.com/boards/missouri-tigers.php?message=1232694


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Except R-Jeff isn't a great shooter.


Right. But then again most shooting guards can't shoot either anymore. RJeff is a slasher, and that's what I saw Dupree doing well for us. Time will tell if Dupree can shoot. He already eclipsed Lint's scoring for the season. :grinning:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Except R-Jeff isn't a great shooter.


V V, I don't mean to put words in your mouth, but are you implying that Dupree is a great shooter? As I recall, when he was at LSU, he wasn't exactly known as a prolific perimeter shooter. I know he had a high shooting % in the NBDL, but I'm not sure that qualifies him as a great shooter.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> DuPree is Linton Johnson on steriods!
> 
> (Is that a good thing?)


I think Linton Johnson had a much bigger physique than Dupree. Dupree looks about 20 pounds lighter than Johnson. 
Although lighter than Linton, Dupree looks to be a 3 that likes to stay close to the basket. With our Bigs content to shoot 15 + footers, I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

UNC is killin' Miami by 23.

Wonder if any of these guys are future bulls?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> V V, I don't mean to put words in your mouth, but are you implying that Dupree is a great shooter?


No, just commenting that R-Jeff isn't.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

56-55 Bulls. 

Gill has 4 t/o for the game.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Linton Johnson first game as a Bull:
10 Points, 2 rebounds, 1 Assist, 5 PF, 2 Steals, 0 TOs, 2 Blocks

Bulls lost to Indiana (Preseason)


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Skiles isn't too quick to hook Gill after his 5th t/o. Dupree in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

61-60 Miami. 

Davis has 13 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree for two!! 64-62.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford out and Brunson in. uh-oh.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn if Jamal isn't a freekin conudrum wrapped in an engima. 

Go to the freekin hole Jamal! 

I wouldn't be surprised if Jamal sits for the entire 4th quarter again.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

W
H
E
R
E

I
S

C
U
R
R
Y

? 
?
?


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

move over kirk n jamal, ronald dupree is hands down the bulls best player.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

66-64 t/o Bulls at 50% this quarter. Miami 56%. Remember both of these teams shoot about 40% or below! 

Dupree. 10pts (67%) 5 rebounds 1 assist.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Dupree is playing his tail off. He looks like he's really worked on his J since I last saw him play. 

JC has really made some questionable decisions this quarter which resulted in a seast on the bench. Rick Brunson is now in. Yea. Brunson looks like one of the characters from the Cosby Show, can't remember the guys name.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> W
> H
> E
> ...


O
n

T
h
e

b
e
n
c
h
!


:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

uh-oh Dupree travels. There goes the 10 day contract.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

what the hell is with this lineup? Kirk, Brick, New Guy, Eddie, Antonio?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> O
> ...


:laugh: ahhh...comedy.:laugh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Do you think there are going to be any takers for Fizer before the deadline?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Why is it that pot head always kill us??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree hits again! 74-70 Miami. 

R Butler scores. 76-70. 

Miami 54% for the game. Bulls 49%. 

Miami 4-8 in threes. Bulls 1-7.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Why is it that pot head always kill us??


because everyone is a pothead


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Bimbo is still playing?

News to me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

79-74 miami. Bulls trading baskets! 

Allan for two 81-74.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

I never thought I'd say this, but we need to slow down Malik Allen. :no:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Eddy's defense is making Malik Allen look like Kevin Garnett. :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 9 minutes. 2-4 4 pts 1 rebound.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Half Empty: Bulls will lose again
Half Full: I got my prediction right


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This is pure comedy. Corie Blunt and Bimbo Coles (didn't realize he was still in the league) are about to throw down. Corie's talking ****, Red and Doerr are all fired up because Blunt told Bimbo that he was going to screen him again and he did. Oh the humanity!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree gets off rebound and scores. 83-77. 

Foul on Curry.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

A 6 point deficit is like being down by 16 for our offensively challenged team.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

JC has been benched again. This is like the 3rd or 4th time.

david


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> JC has been benched again. This is like the 3rd or 4th time.


And it's everyone else's fault but his own.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, another ugly game.

Let's hope Dupree turns out to be this good every game. He is playing off adrenaline and a need to give it up to get another 10 day contract.

The rest of the team is flat out pathetic.

Crawford is maddening and I am glad I'm not Skiles. All the talent in the world, but the heart that he showed to return from his injury early is not there on the court.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> And it's everyone else's fault but his own.


Why do you say that?

Do you have any quotes from JC blaming others for when he plays bad?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ronald Dupree 16 pts.

86-83 Miami.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> And it's everyone else's fault but his own.


Skiles just needs to let JC "do his thang" and everything will be ok.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 5-9 this quarter. Miami 4-6 

Dupree leads the team in scoring.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ladies and Gentleman, Starting at SF for your Chicago Bulls......

Ronald Dupree....................


It's not like he's not doing it against top players. Odom, Butler, Jones are who he's going up against and doing this. 16 Points and 7 rebounds so far.


Oh, and Skiles going out to give him a high five says a lot.

GOtta give it to Skiles, he walks the walk...

Crawford, Fizer and Curry are you listening to him talk???????


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls on an 8-3 run according to Doerr. Oops, make that an 8-5 run, Heat just scored and are up by 5.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you say that?
> ...


It's not a comment on what JC has said himself, but one reflecting a few posters' opinions on his situation(s) under multiple coaches.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> JC has been benched again. This is like the 3rd or 4th time.
> 
> david


How long before he asks Paxson for a trade? Whine to his agent?
Take a shot at Skiles?

Going Retro:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles just needs to let JC "do his thang" and everything will be ok.



It seems to me that Skiles has given JC more than generous leeway offensively. He lets him shoot pretty much all he wants as long as the selection isn't totally awful. He lets him take some bad shots. All he asks is that JC plays actively (i.e. go to the rim) and hustle on D. Not too outrageous in my opinion.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> How long before he asks Paxson for a trade?


You really think Jamal has to ask Paxson to trade him?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that Skiles has given JC more than generous leeway offensively. He lets him shoot pretty much all he wants as long as the selection isn't totally awful. He lets him take some bad shots. All he asks is that JC plays actively (i.e. go to the rim) and hustle on D. Not too outrageous in my opinion.


I agree, I was just kidding with my response. I've heard more than a few times on this and other boards that Floyd and BC never let JC "do his thing".


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Flap Dupree keeping is in it 

Why Flap ?

Well if Seattle's unheralded nobody , Ronald Murray is Flip .. this unheralded nobody for the Bulls can go by Flap

I didn't think Flop was appropriate


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

92-85. Not only are we offensively challenged, but we can never get stops at crucial points in games. Everytime we need a key stop, we foul somebody. 92-87 after two FT's.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, I was just kidding with my response. I've heard more than a few times on this and other boards that Floyd and BC never let JC "do his thing".


Maybe because his thing doesn't win us games 

He has been greenlighted by Skiles and we're no better off - probably worse off actually with his frequent MIA nights


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Flap Dupree keeping is in it
> 
> Why Flap ?
> ...


Flap is better than flop. lol.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

eddie Jones three is a dagger. 

95-87.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, I was just kidding with my response. I've heard more than a few times on this and other boards that Floyd and BC never let JC "do his thing".


Yeah, I've heard that argument, too. I'm having a hard time right now figuring out exactly what JC's "thang" is. I know what I've seen and what i'd like it to be, but I'd sure like to see it more consistently.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Flap Dupree keeping is in it
> 
> Why Flap ?
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I think Flop has already been taken. Johnny Kerr sounds like he's going to have the big one the next time Eddie Jones hits a shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree is in there at crunch time! Imagine that.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

BACK TO THE LOTTERY THREAD!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Dupree is in there at crunch time! Imagine that.


Hopefully he in-bounds the ball better than Linton.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

can anyone say OMG at dupree?i said b4 the game dood would get 12,7 but i didnt really think he would.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

WAY TO DRAW THE CHARGE KIRK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

95-91 Miami. 

Curry loses ball. 

Offensive foul by jones! Kirk took the charge!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Down by 4. Big stop. Eddy loses the ball twice on the same possession. Offensive foul on Eddie Jones! Guess who drew it?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT: Barbosa having another great game for the Suns tonight.

14 pts through 3.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn Curry has to do a better job fighting for position and start getting the ball in the blocks instead close to the f/t line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree in and out!! Dang!!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Can we already lock Dupree for next season?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree went down for the ball and tied up Jones. Eddie Jones is hurt.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

UGH...down by 4 w/ a minute left, AD bricks a shot at the top of the key. Dupree draws a jump ball but Heat control it. Bulls down with 40 seconds left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

95-91 just over 40 seconds left.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oooh, getting that jump ball would have been huge. This game is always seeming to stay just one little break out of reach.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Odom hits for two w/ 33.6 left. :upset:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh for the love of God! How many times are we going to let Odom go to his left??? Geez, figure it out.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Crawford running on the offense wouldnt be bad, we cant seem to get an easy backet right about now or set somebody up with a good luck. Three times we had the chance to cut the lead down or even take the lead and came up empty.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> This game is always seeming to stay just one little break out of reach.


Yep. I like the team defense since the trade, but if we had one more scorer it would make a huge difference in our record.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

GAME OFFICIALLY OVER!!!!!!!!!

Next game starting lineup:

Kirk
Gill
Dupree
JYD
AD


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rondald Dupree seems good....if Linton started a game than Dupree should be able to


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Dupree with a huge offensive board, draws foul and hits his FT's


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Maybe if Pax cut Jay he brings Desmond Penigar??


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> GAME OFFICIALLY OVER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Next game starting lineup:
> ...


Yep.

Something is wrong with your team though when you can grab some random guy from the NBDL and he is your leading scorer.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep.
> ...


You stole my thunder, I was going to post the same thing.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Alright! A little Lionel Richie "All Night Long" blaring from the speakers seemed to fire EC up as he gets a quick deuce. Now we get to listen to a little "Let's Go Crazy" by Prince. Let's see if that fires us up some more.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Can we foul anybody except Eddie Jones? :upset:  :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game over with the Hinrich miss.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

OK so we lost this one. Miami has been playing excellent ball and ithink in many respects the bulls played a solid game. Low TO's, good reboundiing, Eddy played well on limited minutes and AD played well again to.

We have finally found a SF in dupree. Miami was just to physical for us tonight. Jones and odom were to much. JC five points agaisnt PHX and 7 tonight. After his second TO of 3rd quarter and his second silly shoot skiles benching him AGAIN. 

Look i am down on JC when he plays bad but i am sick of tried of paying to watch the bulls and see skiles with some bs lineup out there. There is a fine line between sitting a player (and that is JC and curry) to get then to pay attention and having a player become resentfull and turn the coach off. Skiles is very close to that. I want JC to learn to play the game and help this team win but if he is going to be sitting on the bench then lets trade him for someone who is going to play. But i don't want to watch the bulls the whole year with skiles benching players all the time, it gets old. Either we are developing the team for the future or the team is about skiles teaching everyone a leason.

david


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Lamar Odom absolutley kills the Bulls. :upset: 

He plays exactly like Toni Kucoc in his prime. 


Ronald Dupree impressed me a lot. He's nothing like I thought he would be. 

Such a hard loss to take. They played so well but couldn't stop anyone at the end. Eddie Jones, Lamar Odom, and even Caron Butler.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Can we foul anybody except Eddie Jones? :upset:  :upset:


It ain't over till we say it's over, damn it! Oh wait, somebody already used the John Belushi line last week.

Oh well. If we can just get one more consistent scorer to step up we'll be in good shape.

JYD for three.....no good. Now it's over.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> GAME OFFICIALLY OVER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Next game starting lineup:
> ...


Then you realize dupree is just a bum who had a decent game. Then youll be whining about whats wrong with this team. One game does not make a career, much less warrant a change in the starting lineup.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> Then you realize dupree is just a bum who had a decent game. Then youll be whining about whats wrong with this team. One game does not make a career, much less warrant a change in the starting lineup.


Well, Crawford got 100 opportunities why cant we give the guy 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Skiles should have NEVER played Rick Brunson in this game. That guy doesn't do anything. 

I'm happy Erob played extended minutes too. He does good things when he's out there.  Skiles also should have put in JYD in the 4th when we couldn't stop anyone.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Crawford got 100 opportunities why cant we give the guy 1, 2 or 3?


uh oh, don't even open that can of worms. there's only one way to settle this.make a poll and see who fans think should be starting for the next game.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Ronald Dupree aint gonna make this team much better there is a reason he was a free agent.


Until Crawford and Hinrich play well in unison we are in trouble.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

And while i am on it it is time to start eddy and AD in the frontcourt so we can bring williams off the bench. AD is more effective at PF and IMO eddy plays better with a veteran PF. because it takes so of the defensive pressure off of him.
david


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

So let me get this straight... a scrub we just signed to a 10 day contract led the team in scoring and rebounding?

Uh... we suck.

Let me propose this as evidence that Jamal Crawford, Marcus Fizer, and Eddy Curry are not going to become franchise players.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> How long before he asks Paxson for a trade? Whine to his agent?
> ...


......Yes, because he has done all this in the past that makes you think he'll do it again...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So Skiles doesn't use Crawford, Fizer or Curry. Seems like we could trade the 3 of them for a guy Skiles will use, no?

Someone to complement Hinrich and Dupree?:whoknows:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I think we are mixing things up. No one is questioning Crawfords talent, its his desire and willingness to do what coach Skiles asks him to do. Does he play D? No. Does he take it to the hole? No. 
He isnt a Peja that may live with his outside jumper, this guy has many many nights were he is horrible shooting the ball and he refuses to take it to the basket. He cant even stop the bus. 
Dupree worked his * off and Im sure he wont start next game, but he will receive 25+ minutes. And its more important for the team who closes games instead of starting, and tonight was an indication.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Someone to complement Hinrich and Dupree?:whoknows:


We need a third piece to complement our bookends.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

your right one game dont make a career,but he gave us more then we all thought he would and a hell of alot more then JC did tonight.if he does this for the next few games screw the 10 day contract crap sign this boy up for some yr's..i think he's only like 22-23 yr's old and getting 18,8 after being with the team for a few hr's now thats a nice start....


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

It's games like tonight that confirm that we're not a playoff team. A complete inability to get stops down the stretch and we couldn't converte on the offensive end.

On the plus side I'm 3-1 for the ribs baby!


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Just want to add one thing...you keep games close with hustle, and you win with talent. I don't care how bad he was doing (which, except for one or two bad shots in the 3rd, wasn't that bad) JC should have gotten on the floor in the 4th, I don't care who for. He is our most talented player (I said talented, meaning he may not be the best player, but he has the most talent of anybody who's not hurt). If everybody's happy with these moral victories, than we can start Dupree, bring back LJ, and watch the team "hustle" and get beat down all the time. We have the talent to win. I just don't think that having Jamal on the bench gives us the best chance to win, but that's just my opinion, take it for what its worth.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Ronald Dupree aint gonna make this team much better there is a reason he was a free agent.
> 
> 
> Until Crawford and Hinrich play well in unison we are in trouble.


Also why Brad Miller went undrafted and was a free agent and also why Rashard Lewis and Michael Redd went in the 2nd round etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> So let me get this straight... a scrub we just signed to a 10 day contract led the team in scoring and rebounding?
> 
> Uh... we suck.
> ...


Im sure Ed OBannon and such other great players outscored Jermaine O'Neal when he played for the Blazers. He never became a franchise player. Get over it is one game. This team aint gonna become world beaters over night. Growth is a painful process this team is growing.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Skiles just mentioned how he was pleased with Duprees hustle. Mentioned that Dupree hustled "unlike other guys on the team".

About JC: He was trying to find a lineup that could stop somebody that's why he didn't play. Also mentioned something about Turnovers?


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Growth is a painful process this team is growing


we know bro but what else do we as bulls fans have to be excited about?

EC,JC stinkin up the court maybe


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> About JC: He was trying to find a lineup that could stop somebody


LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> :sour: :uhoh:
> 
> I SOOO want to change my prediction. I'm SOOO torn. I have a gut feeling the Bulls will win but the evidence doesn't support that so I will stay with my original prediction. I still have a feeling that chicago cow may get by genuine article and myself tonight.
> ...


Well your gut was wrong and your prediction was right.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> Growth is a painful process this team is growing.


They were growing last year. Now they're just:sour: . It's almost like they're going back in their development. It's not a good sign for guys in their 4th and 3rd season.

Eddy Curry is the same Eddy Curry of the start of last season.

Marcus Fizer is so far behind where he was last season.

Chandler is injured.

Crawford is playing like he did at the end of last season but is incredibly inconsistent and isn't improving in weak areas of his game. That's really disturbing me.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Let me propose this as evidence that Jamal Crawford, Marcus Fizer, and Eddy Curry are not going to become franchise players.


I agree!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> About JC: He was trying to find a lineup that could stop somebody that's why he didn't play. Also mentioned something about Turnovers?


Did he say if he found that lineup or not?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> Im sure Ed OBannon and such other great players outscored Jermaine O'Neal when he played for the Blazers. He never became a franchise player. Get over it is one game. This team aint gonna become world beaters over night. Growth is a painful process this team is growing.


OK, let's give them three or four years to show signs they're on the right track... oh wait a minute, we did that already


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

did Dupree do any nice dunks or drives thur the lane?i could only watch gamecast crap on espn.com:sour:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

...but does Dupree pass Jamal the ball?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame :

all about Dupree, high energy, wasn't shocked that he led in rebs and points. *ouch*

What's up with JC? : He was trying to find someone that could stop somebody.

Is Eddy's D limiting his minutes : dodged that q, anyone who doesn't play D won't get as many minutes.


*****************
This loss was more encouraging, if that makes sense, than that win against Phoenix.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> ...but does Dupree pass Jamal the ball?


I'm reporting you to PETA.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Skiles postgame :
> 
> all about Dupree, high energy, wasn't shocked that he led in rebs and points. *ouch*
> ...


Thanks for the run down. League ticket shut off early tonight and I missed the call in show and Skiles comments and Defalco and Van Lier.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> They were growing last year. Now they're just:sour: . It's almost like they're going back in their development. It's not a good sign for guys in their 4th and 3rd season.
> ...


You make some very good points! Nice post.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> So let me get this straight... a scrub we just signed to a 10 day contract led the team in scoring and rebounding?
> 
> Uh... we suck.
> ...


Not only that, but he hasn't even practiced yet! He walked through practice. 

All about heart and effort. Tonight Dupree was happy to be here and it showed!! Energy, desire!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Did he say if he found that lineup or not?


No. Nobody asked a follow up.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

well, what else is new? kh sux! jc sux! the bulls sux!
man i'm pissed with hinrich's game lately. for every 1 good game, he follows it with 3 or 4 bad shooting game. i don't care if he scores 18 or 19pts but if u're shooting way below 40% that's inexcusable. :no:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

dupree is fire , just made it onto my fantasy team  *waves goodbye to michael curry*

is he contracted or what ?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Why is anyone bashing Eddy, he was pretty productive given his minutes and if it wasnt for him we dont have a chance to take the lead about 2:39 left in the fourth. The team didnt execute on three straight possesions. Whether thats the coaches fault or the players well probably never know none of us were in the huddle.



I guess you guys would rather lose by 30 every night, we are competitive and the guys are still learning how to close out games. Those things come with experience something this team is short of. I think its time to just let them play, ive found that often times the coaches who let the kids figure it out on their own after nudging them in the right direction are the most successful i.e Phil Jackson.



I justr dont want the team to be blown up it reminds me a lot of the 95/96 Wizards a loto f young talent but because of impatience they traded it awya for proven vets who only proved to be much worse. We arent going to get much with what we have the best we can do is hope they get better rather than bashing them at every turn it does no one good.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> So let me get this straight... a scrub we just signed to a 10 day contract led the team in scoring and rebounding?
> 
> Uh... we suck.
> ...


I'm still holding out hope for Curry--by a thread...

Good post.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Why is anyone bashing Eddy, he was pretty productive given his minutes and if it wasnt for him we dont have a chance to take the lead about 2:39 left in the fourth. The team didnt execute on three straight possesions. Whether thats the coaches fault or the players well probably never know none of us were in the huddle.



Eddy fouling out in his limited minutes sure isn't anything to be excited about.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> move over kirk n jamal, ronald dupree is hands down the bulls best player.


Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Eddy Curry is the same Eddy Curry of the start of last season.


Actually--he's actually starting to show some defensive fundies--like rotating and being in place to take the charge---it's just obvious that he's still thinking and not reacting.

Thats why I think he's there by a thread...he could still turn franchise.

Jamal isn't going to get the time and hands on from the coach he needs to shine. KH will. 

And check that poll at the top of the forum.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> well, what else is new? kh sux! jc sux! the bulls sux!
> man i'm pissed with hinrich's game lately. for every 1 good game, he follows it with 3 or 4 bad shooting game. i don't care if he scores 18 or 19pts but if u're shooting way below 40% that's inexcusable. :no:


I agree KH needs to shoot better. But it's a little hard to carry the offense when you're a rookie who's not _supposed_ to have to score a whole lot, and when Crawford (and/or Curry) is/are on the bench (again).


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're joking.


that would explain the wink..


----------

